# Easy Basketweave Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafbasketweave.htm :mrgreen:


----------



## Dakotasgmama (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, this is very nice. I see you are from Roseville, CA.... I will be your neighbor soon


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I know 2 people having babies soon and have been wanting to try and make something for them and this looks less intimidating than others I've come across.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice pattern.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

So nice to see you back on KP, Kim!!! 

Great pattern thanks!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Ladies! I do have many baby items in my bookmarks under all 3 of my identities here, (HennaLadyKim, and Hippie Chick) and many are super easy in both knit and crochet. Thanks Pearlofgrace  I have slowed a bit, but a lot of my new postings are a continuation of old ones, like Free pattern of the day, add your own stitch a day, and the neverending supply of dishcloths, shawls, and toys. Dakotasgmama, where will you be coming?? We have a nice group that meets once a month at our local library and would love to meet you when you get here! It is nice to meet you  here too.
~Kim


----------



## Dakotasgmama (Aug 6, 2012)

I should be there by the end of September. I will be in Lincoln to start and doing daycare in Roseville. I would love to meet other crafters as none of the people I know in CA do crafts (crazy i know).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice blanket, thanks for the link.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dakotasgmama said:


> I should be there by the end of September. I will be in Lincoln to start and doing daycare in Roseville. I would love to meet other crafters as none of the people I know in CA do crafts (crazy i know).


Close indeed! I work a lot out towards Lincoln. If you need any daycare help just let me know. I do senior care now and could really use a break and have been considering going back to children. P.M. me :thumbup: Our stitchers group meets in the Maidu Library on 3rd Sat and you can meet us here on KP first at this posting and get all the details:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51848-1.html :-D 
~Kim


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely blanket - thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My pleasure kids!!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

love this blanket-could you tell me if is in worsted weight yarn -thank you nana-d


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Nana-d, as i have not made this I do not know, maybe you can check the pattern link and see. This is one of those kind of patterns you can use whatever you like though! I can see it in many different yarns in my head 


nanad said:


> love this blanket-could you tell me if is in worsted weight yarn -thank you nana-d


----------



## Dakotasgmama (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you. Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice pattern. I bookmarked it for the next time I need a baby blanket pattern. Thanks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

KIM!!!!! I have been wondering where the heck you are!

Been missing you girlfriend..

NICE link on blanket btw.

Hugs,

Camilla

oh..btw I converted this to a PDF file so you can easily download and print it.
Here: http://joliprint.com/


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> KIM!!!!! I have been wondering where the heck you are!
> 
> Been missing you girlfriend..
> 
> ...


Awesome post for joliprint! Thanks!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sanaylor,
You are most welcome...
It annoys me so much to find an awesome pattern with so much junk around it on web page...waste of ink and paper lol

Joli print ROCKS...I keep it at the top of my browser window...click on the link I want to convert then click that icon...sooo easy.

Nice to be appreciated hon.

Hugs,

Camilla



sanaylor said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > KIM!!!!! I have been wondering where the heck you are!
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Camilla, things have been rocky in my world lately.... I have been around though, just adding to old posts mostly. Thanks for the conversion. I generally use wordpad myself and dont generally print, but PDF's are cool too. Check my posts as there is some good stuff in there you might like  As for you, I havent seen you around much either. I hope all is well with you and yours.
Hugggsss, ~Kim


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> KIM!!!!! I have been wondering where the heck you are!
> 
> Been missing you girlfriend..
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Sanaylor,
> You are most welcome...
> It annoys me so much to find an awesome pattern with so much junk around it on web page...waste of ink and paper lol
> 
> ...


I have used joliprint a couple of times tonight. It is awesome!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome. ")



sanaylor said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sanaylor,
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I had to take it easy past month..as I am recooperating from major surgery...UGH...
Doing ok now...but was a rough time ...reconstructive double hernia repair...16 inch incision loaded with staples...

I hope you are doing better hon...
Just letting you know you are missed...

I cannot always get wordpad to open grrrr lol..

Hugs,

Camilla



hennalady said:


> Thanks Camilla, things have been rocky in my world lately.... I have been around though, just adding to old posts mostly. Thanks for the conversion. I generally use wordpad myself and dont generally print, but PDF's are cool too. Check my posts as there is some good stuff in there you might like  As for you, I havent seen you around much either. I hope all is well with you and yours.
> Hugggsss, ~Kim
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your surgeries. It sucks Im sure....We are in kind of the same boat. I am recovering from totaling my car a couple of weeks ago! Not fun. Now I need a car and more work to afford one. Wordpad is my best friend most times. I cant imagine it not opening. email me and maybe we can figure it out.
Huggggsss, Kim


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I had to take it easy past month..as I am recooperating from major surgery...UGH...
> Doing ok now...but was a rough time ...reconstructive double hernia repair...16 inch incision loaded with staples...
> 
> I hope you are doing better hon...
> ...


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for post. Got a grandson coming in December.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another pretty one in Crochet; The site offers USA and UK patterns both.
Crochet Babies Shawl Pattern 34"x32"
USA
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/page11.html
UK
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/shawl.html


----------

